# USB-Stick 2GB wird nicht erkannt



## roses4711 (10. April 2007)

Hi,
mein neuer USB Stick 2GB von JetFlash wird nicht
richtig erkannt.

Wenn ich den Sick anstecke wird er als Wechseldatenträger
erkannt.

Ich habe über Eigenschaften aber null Byte freien Speicher!
Formatieren geht auch nicht.

Kopieren und einfügen von Daten geht auch nicht.

Bei jedem anderen PC wird er aber richtig erkannt und
ich kann auch formatieren und Daten raufspielen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte? 

bye Rolf


----------



## Radhad (11. April 2007)

Welches Betriebssystem, Mainboard etc. verwendest du denn? Mit der Beschreibung alleine kann man nicht viel machen!


----------



## roses4711 (11. April 2007)

Thx für Aw.

Also :
ich habe Windows XP SPII.
Zur Platine kann ich im Moment nichts sagen.
Weiss ich erst Sontag genau.

Im Gerätemanager wird er aber voll erkannt und angezeigt.


----------



## soyo (12. April 2007)

Hast du nur mit diesen USB-Stick Probleme, oder auch mit anderen USB-Geräten?


----------



## roses4711 (12. April 2007)

Naja, ich glaube meine USB-Platte läuft auch nicht richtig.
Manchmal kommt beim Schreiben "Datenverlust" und das Lw ist dann ausgemountet.?!

Aber immer nur dann wenn ich viel am USB hängen habe.
Kann es sein, dass der Controler überlastet ist?

bye rolf


----------



## roses4711 (15. April 2007)

Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Welches Betriebssystem, Mainboard etc. verwendest du denn? Mit der Beschreibung alleine kann man nicht viel machen!



Mein Mainboard:
Elitegroup 915P-A Intel P4  FSB 800.

Ich hoffe die Info hilft weiter

bye rolf


----------

